# Wanted: People willing to die on Mars



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Mars One co-founder tells CBC about its proposed one-way trip to the Red Planet*

The man behind the private space project dubbed Mars One is looking for people to travel to Mars, but he's not offering a return ticket.

"The technology to get humans to Mars and keep them alive there exists," Bas Lansdorp told Day 6 host Brent Bambury in an interview that aired this week on CBC Radio.

"The technology to bring humans from Mars back to Earth simply does not exist yet."

Lansdorp said he's looking for people who are utterly dependable, good in groups and "at their best when things are at their worst."

The never-to-return explorers will require eight years of training, and the search starts this year.

The flight is scheduled to leave in Sept. 2022.

MORE 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/03/16/mars-one-live-die-mars.html 
Audio interview (8:26) 
http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/2345723991/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

"to boldly go where no man has gone before"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

They would also have to know how to entertain themselves.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I'm very curious to know when the first humans will exactly land on Mars. It seems like all of these propositions never come to light and the dates keep getting pushed back. Heck, we don't even know when humans will land back on the Moon, and not just land, but also establish bases. From what I've read it seems best that the Moon be a jump-off point for explorations to Mars and beyond.

I do believe that NASA will have less and less of an influence in manned space travel in the coming years and that the responsibility will be handed over to private space companies. Also, I think that countries other than the U.S. and Russia will participate more in space travel, such as China, India and Japan.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Is this Mars One Mission firmly established as going to happen, or is it still in the proposed stage?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The technology does exist to get back they would just have to be able to rockets and rocket fuel on the surface of mars, now if only they had the required materials to do so they could send over all the experts to get started.

Should pack up all extroverts and send them over to get it ready they'll have enough to make unintelligent sounds at so they wont get bored or lonely.  


OR better yet they can stop wasting money on stupid **** like a study on why lesbians are fat and spend it on something useful like space exploration. They can also stop sending billions to third world country's and spend it on stuff that will actually have an effect. 

Hm research better space ship propulsion or give tribal warlords millions of dollars? Tough choice.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mars one is a hoax. Stop copy-pasting this crap.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Keep an eye on small, innovative companies looking to change the game.















"Unlike the expensive and finicky turbopumps on today's rocket propulsion systems, XCOR's piston pumps are designed to be as powerful in their thrust class as turbines, but as easy to manufacture, maintain and operate as an automotive engine," said XCOR Chief Operating Officer Andrew Nelson. "This is the culmination of a 12 year program to develop this unique technology. The kerosene piston pump has been successfully flight-proven during our 40-flight test program on the X-Racer aircraft. We'll be entering another flight test program soon with Lynx and these pumps and engines will power XCOR and the industry to the next level."


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Tell my kids I love them...


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Tell my kids I love them...


I feel smart because I've seen that movie.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

OrbitalResonance said:


> Keep an eye on small, innovative companies looking to change the game.


Not necessarily true: http://www.economist.com/node/21541826


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

It's pathetic that humans are still using chemical rockets, a technology invented in 800AD China. 

Ion engines are nowhere near powerful enough yet to overcome gravity. Until then Mars is just a dream.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> Mars one is a hoax. Stop copy-pasting this crap.


Hey, I just saw an article that I thought looked interesting and wanted to share it. Chill out man. I didn't know Mars One was a hoax. Can't tell from the article. I didn't know I was posting "crap" But Thanks for being rude. I appreciate it.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Hey, I just saw an article that I thought looked interesting and wanted to share it. Chill out man. I didn't know Mars One was a hoax. Can't tell from the article. I didn't know I was posting "crap" But Thanks for being rude. I appreciate it.


He's just looking to take his problems out on others, there is no reason to accommodate him.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I need to learn that not everyone is going to accept or like what I have to post. I need to grow thick skin. It's hard being a sufferer of SA and not letting small things get to me. But I need to learn how to. There are also better ways to let someone know you disagree with their post than simply calling it crap. That is what I took personally.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> Mars one is a hoax. Stop copy-pasting this crap.


It is? Is there evidence?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

TheExplosionist said:


> It's pathetic that humans are still using chemical rockets, a technology invented in 800AD China.
> 
> Ion engines are nowhere near powerful enough yet to overcome gravity. Until then Mars is just a dream.


What's to prevent both from being used? Chemical rockets propel them into space, then kick the ion boosters in. I'm not an expert in that type of technology, but I don't think ion boosters were designed to launch a shuttle to escape velocity.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I've been reading much more about this lately. At first I had high doubts, but now it seems more plausible to me. I still don't want to get too excited because a lot could go wrong and it may not even get off the ground but it's great that it's the first serious attempt at a manned mars mission. The fact that there's already been over 80,000 applicants and that it's been covered by the media more widely recently shows that international interest is there. 

It'll be extremely interesting to see how this plays out, whether it becomes a failure or a success :yes.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd go like a shot, all my years of isolation could be considered training.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope no one does this. This sonofa***** should lobby for governments to finance an expedition where the explorers CAN survive instead of sending someone to die for their fame and glory, whether the person is willing or not. The very fact that this person is suggesting this makes me wonder if he's a psychopath.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

thrilla in manila said:


> I hope no one does this. This sonofa***** should lobby for governments to finance an expedition where the explorers CAN survive instead of sending someone to die for their fame and glory, whether the person is willing or not. The very fact that this person is suggesting this makes me wonder if he's a psychopath.


What's the problem? We are all gonna die on this planet so what's so bad about dying on Mars?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mark101 said:


> What's the problem? We are all gonna die on this planet so what's so bad about dying on Mars?


yeah would be a really interesting point of view, sitting on mar's looking at the earth, realising what a tiny part of the universe we are, and all the problem's people experience daily on earth, being insignificant...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

blue2 said:


> yeah would be a really interesting point of view, sitting on mar's looking at the earth, realising what a tiny part of the universe we are, and all the problem's people experience daily on earth, being insignificant...


It would be great, no money, taxes, BS, just taking care of vegetables and maintaining ****.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

OrbitalResonance said:


> "Unlike the expensive and finicky turbopumps on today's rocket propulsion systems, XCOR's piston pumps are designed to be as powerful in their thrust class as turbines, but as easy to manufacture, maintain and operate as an automotive engine,"


That's pretty neat, I think the craft on route to Ceres, is using technology straight out of Star Trek. Ion propulsion. The major issues seems to be getting fuel into space. It's supposedly one of the heaviest payloads.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_thruster



> Dawn was launched on 27 September 2007 to explore the asteroid Vesta and the dwarf planet Ceres. To cruise from Earth to its targets it uses three Deep Space 1 heritage xenon ion thrusters (firing only one at a time) to take it in a long outward spiral. An extended mission in which Dawn explores other asteroids after Ceres is also possible. Dawn's ion drive is capable of accelerating from 0 to 60 mph (97 km/h) in 4 days, firing continuously.[41]


... ... ...



> This reduces the amount of reaction mass or fuel required, but increases the amount of specific power required compared to chemical rockets. Ion thrusters are therefore able to achieve extremely high specific impulses. The drawback of the low thrust is low spacecraft acceleration, because the mass of current electric power units is directly correlated with the amount of power given. This low thrust makes ion thrusters unsuited for launching spacecraft into orbit, but they are ideal for in-space propulsion applications.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

What the hell? It's better than being half-alive here. It's too bad I don't have the motivation though.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, personally I think they should send robots to mars, and people to Ceres.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_(dwarf_planet)



> In January 2014, emissions of water vapor were detected from several regions of Ceres. This was somewhat unexpected, as large bodies in the asteroid belt do not typically emit vapor, a hallmark of comets.


The escape velocity wouldn't lead to a death trap. Unsure how the distance and time to travel compares.

http://thesop.org/story/20140202/deepspace-discovery-dwarf-planet-ceres.html



> "This is the first time water vapor has been unequivocally detected on Ceres or any other object in the asteroid belt and provides proof that Ceres has an icy surface and an atmosphere," said Michael Küppers, a member of the ESA in Spain and the lead author of a paper in the journal Nature.


Hey, maybe water vapor is an indication of habitable surface temperatures. Maybe there is crazy pressurized and dangerous heated water vapor similar to Enceladus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enceladus










Or maybe it's icy cold similar with Europa.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...die-on-mars-318890/index2.html#post1070185065



> NASA's Hubble Space Telescope has observed water vapor above the frigid south polar region of Jupiter's moon Europa, providing the first strong evidence of water plumes erupting off the moon's surface.


It probably has atmosphere to study, at least.

http://www.space.com/22891-ceres-dwarf-planet.html



> With temperature highs of minus 38 degrees C (minus 37 F), water at the surface of Ceres would sublimate, potentially creating a thin atmosphere. Signs of possible sublimation were observed at the dwarf planet's north pole in the early 1990s, but were ambiguous and have not been seen again.
> 
> Spectral observations of Ceres from Earth reveals that the surface contains iron-rich clays. Signs of carbonates have similarly been found, making Ceres one of the only bodies in the solar system known to contain these minerals, the other two being Earth and Mars.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

mark101 said:


> What's the problem? We are all gonna die on this planet so what's so bad about dying on Mars?


It's the principle of it. Why is this guy so keen on sending someone to their death? If he's so up on going to Mars, he needs to not be a ***** and go there himself.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

thrilla in manila said:


> It's the principle of it. Why is this guy so keen on sending someone to their death? If he's so up on going to Mars, he needs to not be a ***** and go there himself.


Maybe because its his idea, he doesn't have to plus he will be getting on in years by then. You need younger, healthier people for something like this or oldies like me who don't care


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

thrilla in manila said:


> It's the principle of it. Why is this guy so keen on sending someone to their death? If he's so up on going to Mars, he needs to not be a ***** and go there himself.


It's not like he's baiting a bunch of people onboard his spaceship with candy, dumping them on a strange planet, and leaving them to die of starvation or dehydration.

At least, that's not how I see it. It's more like "Hey guys, the West isn't explored yet and it might be scary, it might be hard, and we might die sooner than if we never left Plymouth Rock. But then again, it may be bloody wonderful. So. Who wants to permanently move?"

"The technology to get humans to Mars and *keep them alive* there exists,"

What's so wrong with that? Maybe in 8 years my life on Earth would be too good to leave. But still- the idea is fascinating.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in, no questions asked. I'm gonna build a pyramid devoted to my ascension to godhood and sacrifice all other participants atop it as the blood price, and be the first King of Mars.


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

StreetWiseHercules said:


> I'm in, no questions asked. I'm gonna build a pyramid devoted to my ascension to godhood and sacrifice all other participants atop it as the blood price, and be the first King of Mars.


...nevermind, I'm not going. :afr

_Unless_ I managed to sacrifice you first, and became the first Queen. Hmm.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought it was a joke when i first read about it, hard to believe its got this much press, how is this guy gonna get the collosal funds together?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*"Look Back in Wonder," reads the accompanying text from the Curiosity Rover's official Twitter feed. "My 1st picture of Earth from the surface of Mars."

NASA tweeted a photo Thursday taken by Curiosity from the Mars surface six days earlier. The image shows a speck above the horizon that a pointer identifies as Earth.

Eight and a half months and some 352 million miles later, the rover landed safely on Mars with its 17 cameras and other assorted scientific instruments all intact. And almost as quickly, the Curiosity -- the centerpiece of a $2.6 billion project -- began transmitting images back to Earth.

But until now, none of those pictures actually showed Earth itself.

Any Martian or Earthling who happened to be visiting wouldn't need such a special camera to see the same thing.
According to NASA, "A human observer with normal vision, if standing on Mars, could easily see Earth and the moon as two distinct, bright 'evening stars.'"
*










Just imagine standing on the surface of Mars and seeing the Earth and the Moon up there in your night sky!
Be hard to take it all in I imagine, wonder how you'd feel?.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to go. This is the type of mission for someone who loves space more than Earth.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

meepie said:


> I wouldn't be able to go. This is the type of mission for someone who loves space more than Earth.


Like Me 

Though to be honest, I will never leave the safety of Earth. I'll be happy with my data, pictures, and knowledge of it being done. I would be afraid of rapid decompression and Earth is a nice homeworld with large open spaces.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mark101 said:


> What's the problem? We are all gonna die on this planet so what's so bad about dying on Mars?


 Well, I keep hoping I'll just croak in my sleep or something. The thought of suffocating or something with my eyeballs popping out like on Total Recall isn't very appealing. Granted, something just as horrible could happen here. I did hear about some dude that got stuck in some kind of machine at work. That probably wouldn't be pleasant.


----------

